# Something I Noticed



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

I have only been on this site for about three days, but just about every girl whose profile i click on says they are bisexual.

Are you all really bi?

I'm no statistician, but with a sample size of maybe 20 girls, at least 10 said they are bisexual, there may be a correlation between SA and girls who are bi?


Its pretty interesting

For some reason im turned off by bisexual girls. I SHOULDN'T BE, but I am.


----------



## gomenne (Oct 3, 2009)

The Professor said:


> I have only been on this site for about three days, but just about every girl whose profile i click on says they are bisexual.
> 
> Are you all really bi?
> 
> ...


I don't understand thi phenomena either,
I'm not bi though, maybe they just want extra attention ? I don't know.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

Turned off by bisexual girls? Why? 

Well, I think you are already know this, but the sample size isn't large enough yet.

I think you probably need a few hundred samples before you start getting any real results.


----------



## Nameless Someone (Oct 21, 2010)

Bi and proud.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

I just know I'm attracted to females and males.
I'm not saying it to get attention. I'm not that kind of person:b
If you are turned off by bi women that's your preference 
but for me I'm being honest and I resent your implications.:no


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Not bi :stu I was wondering about myself so I thought about it the other day, but I'm definitely not.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

im ace, how does that make you feel?


----------



## stomachknots (May 7, 2010)

COME ON YOU GUY'S THIS PHENOMENA IS TOTALLY GENUINE

BTW....SOME PEOPLE ARE TRULY PHYSICALLY AND EMOTIONALLY ATTRACTED TO BOTH...BUT MOST OF THE TIME ITS YOUNG GIRLS WHO TRY TO TURN GUYS ON :roll


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

I know some girls lie in real life that they're bi, or they're only bi at the bar... but why would you lie about it on a social anxiety site?

I'm definitely bi and comfortable with it. I don't see anything wrong with it. Meh.

Are you turned off by the "bisexual= ****" stereotype?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

LaRibbon said:


> I'm 'other'...*shrugs*.
> It may be that more people are inclined to admit they're bi online when anonymous.


great point, It may have nothing to do with SA but just online forums in general where people can admit it freely. I still find it pretty interesting though how there are SO many.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Are you seriously saying you wouldn't want to be with two girls, OP?

I understand not everyone would be into that, but bi girls are fun!


----------



## gomenne (Oct 3, 2009)

ravagingthemassacred said:


> It could be that someone with SA will tend to "widen their horizons" and be more open to dating different types of people, since that will increase their chances of finding someone.


I find that pretty disturbing.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

artandis said:


> I know some girls lie in real life that they're bi, or they're only bi at the bar... but why would you lie about it on a social anxiety site?
> 
> I'm definitely bi and comfortable with it. I don't see anything wrong with it. Meh.
> 
> Are you turned off by the "bisexual= ****" stereotype?


I dont think theres anything wrong with it either.

No, I shouldnt say I'm turned off by bi's, I just wouldnt feel like I was fully appreciated If i was with one, like I wasnt satisfying them. Im in no position to take a stance though, i dont know enough/have enough experience.

ps. what do bisexuals do? do they get married to either a male or female? or both? Do you like men and women exactly 50/50 or do prefer one?


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

The Professor said:


> I dont think theres anything wrong with it either.
> 
> No, I shouldnt say I'm turned off by bi's, I just wouldnt feel like I was fully appreciated If i was with one, like I wasnt satisfying them. Im in no position to take a stance though, i dont know enough/have enough experience.
> 
> ps. what do bisexuals do? do they get married to either a male or female? or both? Do you like men and women exactly 50/50 or do prefer one?


Haha it's different for everyone. Sexuality is more a spectrum than black and white groupings. Some prefer men, some prefer women. Some want both at once and others are strictly monogamous. I kind of prefer men more, and my friend definitely goes for girls more.

Also, I personally would not be left feeling unsatisfied by one gender vs another. If I were getting any, I'd be quite happy regardless of gender :lol


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm only attracted to dolphins... it's just a personal preference!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Completely straight.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

artandis said:


> Haha it's different for everyone. Sexuality is more a spectrum than black and white groupings. Some prefer men, some prefer women. Some want both at once and others are strictly monogamous. I kind of prefer men more, and my friend definitely goes for girls more.
> 
> Also, I personally would not be left feeling unsatisfied by one gender vs another. If I were getting any, I'd be quite happy regardless of gender :lol


So do you plan on marrying a man?

Like is your ideal situation a threesome or would you rather be with a man one night and a girl another night?

have you been with your friend who goes for girls more? or would that would be awkward because she would enjoy it more than you?

3 questions- I call it a triple stack (pun intended)


----------



## Nameless Someone (Oct 21, 2010)

The Professor said:


> ps. what do bisexuals do? do they get married to either a male or female? or both? Do you like men and women exactly 50/50 or do prefer one?


Personally I'm mostly attracted to girls sexually but feel more emotionally attracted to guys.

I'm also not interested in threesomes at all, at least not if it involves a guy.


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

The Professor said:


> So do you plan on marrying a man?
> 
> Like is your ideal situation a threesome or would you rather be with a man one night and a girl another night?
> 
> ...


I will marry whoever I get on with the most, if that ever happens.

Nonononono I could only ever be in monogamous relationships. Anything else would feel like cheating. Ideal situation is a relationship with one person. I doubt my abilities to even get that far :lol Threesomes would not be my thing I think :no

And no I haven't been with my friend- it would be awkward because we're friends. It really would not be awkward to be with someone who tends to like girls more.

And :lol very nice.


----------



## LifelessMuse (Aug 2, 2011)

Pansexual and proud


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I woudn't call myself "bisexual" just doesn't fit. If anything I would call my sexual preferance "liquid" since I like who I like & completely see past gender. Though, girls tend to have the qualities I look for in a relationship, everything about them, they're often much more gentle, warm, caring than men and also nothing about the male body "turns me on" I find the male organ disgusting. Though if a guy carries these traits I may be into him, though it's very rare to find a guy like this.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

Vanilllabb said:


> I woudn't call myself "bisexual" just doesn't fit. If anything I would call my sexual preferance "liquid" since I like who I like & completely see past gender. Though, girls tend to have the qualities I look for in a relationship, everything about them, they're often much more gentle, warm, caring than men and also nothing about the male body "turns me on" I find the male organ disgusting. Though if a guy carries these traits I may be into him, though it's very rare to find a guy like this.


Have you ever been with a man, intimately?

the male organ is God's most beautiful creation.

Just kidding, I can see how an uncir***cised one is disgusting but otherwise its pretty basic, like a rod i guess


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jul 7, 2011)

"Pansexual" is the label I'd use if I had to and yes I've had dating partners that weren't men


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

The Professor said:


> I dont think theres anything wrong with it either.
> 
> No, I shouldnt say I'm turned off by bi's, I just wouldnt feel like I was fully appreciated If i was with one, like I wasnt satisfying them. Im in no position to take a stance though, i dont know enough/have enough experience.
> 
> ps. what do bisexuals do? do they get married to either a male or female? or both? Do you like men and women exactly 50/50 or do prefer one?


You're making it too black and white. If you're attracted to both genders and you decide to marry someone you'll do it based on your relationship with the person and the fact that you want to spend your life with them not because of what genitals they have.



OldSchoolSkater said:


> This is the impression I get by a lot of people who are "bi." I mean, I don't understand the gay thing personally, but ok you are attracted to the same sex, that's fine. BUT if you are trying to tell me that you don't care if who you date is a male or female, I tend to think that they are either seeking attention, moreso just doing it for sexual pleasure, or are just desperate.
> 
> It's one thign if they are bi for personal pleasure - that's their business. But if they honestly say they would date a woman or a man, I have a hard time believing they aren't desperate.
> 
> Just my opinion.


 I find this pretty disturbing. That's a very shallow way of seeing things that someone would force themselves to be in a romantic relationship with whoever will take them. That's the only reason they could be attracted to 2 genders? Why would anyone _want _that attention or judgement you've just shown? I guess people are stupid enough to think that bi is Madonna and Britney making out on TV for publicity.


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

.


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

OldSchoolSkater said:


> Shallow because I don't think bisexuality is natural? Shallow because I find it very indecisive to not pick which gender you are attracted to?


Why do they have to pick? If you liked vanilla and strawberry ice cream and someone told you to pick one for the rest of your life, would you? It's not being indecisive, it's being attracted to *both* genders. And it doesn't mean bisexuals have to date both genders at the same time, but they can fall in love with either gender.



OldSchoolSkater said:


> Call it what you will, that's just how I see it. I personally don't think that homosexuality is natural either - so how could bisexuality?


If it's not natural why does it exist? Or do you think people go gay or bi for the fun of it, to see how judgemental society can be when you're different?



OldSchoolSkater said:


> And yes, I think of bisexuality as Britney and Madonna on TV - meaning I see it as an act most of the time.


That's not bisexuality, that's two women making out for the sake of guys like you paying attention to them. When it's on tv, it's just publicity.


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

.


----------



## Nameless Someone (Oct 21, 2010)

Lordy lordy.


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

OldSchoolSkater said:


> There are LOTS of unnatural things that exist Watashi - take that computer that you are using for example. Definitely not a natural thing - but it exists nonetheless because someone chose to make it.


No one makes people the way they are, it's genetics.



OldSchoolSkater said:


> And choosing whether you like men or women is NOTHING like deciding if you like chocolate or strawberry ice cream. That exact response that you wrote just proves to me that you do not understand why you are bisexual yourself. How can you possibly compare the two? They are NOTHING alike. The fact that people compare this to choosing between ice creams makes me really, really, sad. Relationships are not be compared to choosing ice creams - that makes absolutely zero sense to me.


Just to clarify I'm not bisexual, I'm a lesbian. I used to consider myself bisexual for a while before I realized that gender did matter to me after all. As hard as it may be to grasp for a straight person, there really are people for whom gender isn't the main criteria when looking for a partner. Why is it sad?


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

.


----------



## gomenne (Oct 3, 2009)

OldSchoolSkater said:


> This is the impression I get by a lot of people who are "bi." I mean, I don't understand the gay thing personally, but ok you are attracted to the same sex, that's fine. BUT if you are trying to tell me that you don't care if who you date is a male or female, I tend to think that they are either seeking attention, moreso just doing it for sexual pleasure, or are just desperate.
> 
> It's one thign if they are bi for personal pleasure - that's their business. But if they honestly say they would date a woman or a man, I have a hard time believing they aren't desperate.
> 
> Just my opinion.


I'm straight, so I can't really understand what bisxual people feel. But I do not think it is in the norm to be attracted to both genders. That to me is kind of abnormal, let alone when you would feel that you are sexually attracted to the both genders.


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

OldSchoolSkater said:


> ^ I have nothing against your choice of lifestyle - and let me take this chance to apologize for attacking people if it seem that I was - but to me it just doesn't make sense how someone can honestly say they could see themselves marrying both a man and a woman. Because that's the criteria I think of when I think of dating - if you are with them but can't see yourself marrying them, then why are you dating them at all?? Do you sort of see my point here? I think a lot of people get sexual pleasure from both genders - that doesn't mean that they would marry both. And if you are only hoping to get with people in order to have sex - then I find that sad as well.
> 
> Is there no one else out there that would agree with me on any of this? It seems that I shouldn't have said anything at all. I do, however, think that some people need to think about why they are bisexual rather than just being bisexual.
> 
> And no offense to you Watashi, but there has been no proof that being homosexual is genetic - if it were genetic, than perhaps you could explain the large amount of catholic priests who tend to like young boys? Would you say that is genetic and we should gather all of them together and find out what gene is the "gay" gene? Come on. I believe that it is a learned condition - not genetic.


Don't straight people ever hook up with someone just for sex? You have to remember that there is a lot of pressure to live heterosexual lifestyle, many people choose to marry the opposite gender because it's easier to live like that. Also some people tend to prefer one gender over the other even though they could date either. So those people who only seek sexual pleasure with their own gender probably strongly prefer the opposite gender or they are experimenting.

There is no reason why people are bisexual, they just are. They feel drawn to men and they feel drawn to women, not always equally.

I don't see why you're bringing catholic priests with young boys into this. There's been research on origins of homosexuality and genetics is a part of it. They found some difference in brain structure and inner ear. I don't exclude the possibility of some other factors that can affect the development of sexual preference, but I believe genetics has a lot to do with it.


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

.


----------



## Nameless Someone (Oct 21, 2010)

OldSchoolSkater said:


> I apologize for even posting on this topic. I have my beliefs and you have yours. Back to the OP question, my personal belief is that *a lot of women who consider themselves bisexual actully only like the sexual aspect of it* - whereas they probably wouldn't be interested in marrying a woman or even having a relationship with one. NOT ALL, but a few. Especially college aged women.
> 
> Again, my apologies and just an opinion.


What's wrong with women like that though? Some straight people enjoy sleeping with the opposite sex but aren't interested in relationships or marriage, but no one tells them that they aren't really straight because of that. IMO, there is no "wrong" way to be bisexual.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

OldSchoolSkater said:


> ^ I have nothing against your choice of lifestyle - and let me take this chance to apologize for attacking people if it seem that I was - but to me it just doesn't make sense how someone can honestly say they could see themselves marrying both a man and *[or]* a woman. Because that's the criteria I think of when I think of dating - if you are with them but can't see yourself marrying them, then why are you dating them at all?? Do you sort of see my point here? I think a lot of people get sexual pleasure from both genders - that doesn't mean that they would marry both. And if you are only hoping to get with people in order to have sex - then I find that sad as well.


And what of the straight people who date and don't believe in marriage? Is theirs also a pointless relationship? The eventuality of marriage is not a requirement in order to have a loving, meaningful relationship with another human being; it is not either "eventual marriage" OR "only for sex" -- there is a wonderful middle ground there that many people walk, whether gay, lesbian, straight, pansexual, bisexual, or whatever else.



> I do, however, think that some people need to think about why they are bisexual rather than just being bisexual.


"rather than?"

As if by thinking about it, they'd suddenly "decide" not to have the potential for attraction to both sexes anymore? The most that could come of it would be if s/he were to choose not to_ act_ on that attraction, but it doesn't change the fact of it -- just as it wouldn't your heterosexuality, or someone else's homosexuality. Speaking of which, have you thought about why you're heterosexual instead of just, you know, being heterosexual?



> And no offense to you Watashi, but there has been no proof that being homosexual is genetic - if it were genetic, than perhaps you could explain the large amount of catholic priests who tend to like young boys? Would you say that is genetic and we should gather all of them together and find out what gene is the "gay" gene?


What does the heritability of homosexuality have to do with pedophilic priests...?



> Come on. I believe that it is a learned condition - not genetic.


Yes, it is a condition; pedophilia, not homosexuality. Your conflation is both misleading and offensive.


----------



## RyanJ (Mar 31, 2009)

I noticed the same thing whenever I have searched through sites like okcupid in the past. For actual LGBT demographics I have seen anywhere from around 3.5-15% of the population. Bisexuals would be a smaller subset of that. It seems that the rate of bisexuality is higher on online dating sites than in the general population. This has been discussed in various places. I think its possible to consider several possibilities without making any normative judgements about the practice in question.

1) Because of the social stigma still attached to 'alternative' orientations, maybe bisexuals turn to the internet for dating etc.. in larger numbers than the rest of the population.

2) The studies that show a lower percentage of bisexuals in the total population could be running into problems with people who don't feel comfortable (even in an anonymous study - possibly indicating internal conflict with social norms) reporting as such.

3) Because of the current (and completely puzzling to me) fascination with 'bisexual' girls (watch mainstream prawn for a definition), some straight women might report as bisexual on dating sites in an attempt to seem more interesting or exotic to the opposite sex (guys also do this, only it usually involves money or height).

Maybe all of these things are true, depending on which people you are talking about. I think its important to consider the first two and acknowledge that actual bisexuals do exist, but I also think its dismissive to suggest that option 3 is not sometimes the case or does not represent an actual phenomenon.


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

RyanJ said:


> I noticed the same thing whenever I have searched through sites like okcupid in the past. For actual LGBT demographics I have seen anywhere from around 3.5-15% of the population. Bisexuals would be a smaller subset of that. It seems that the rate of bisexuality is higher on online dating sites than in the general population. This has been discussed in various places. I think its possible to consider several possibilities without making any normative judgements about the practice in question.
> 
> 1) Because of the social stigma still attached to 'alternative' orientations, maybe bisexuals turn to the internet for dating etc.. in larger numbers than the rest of the population.
> 
> ...


Just wanted to mention in reply then- 3 might sometimes be the case, but the opposite is also true- I purposely didn't reveal myself as bi on dating sites as at first I got way too many creepy/ sexual messages because of it.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I am biromantic but not bisexual. I am initially only emotionally attracted to people, not sexually. I need to develop sexual attraction to a person over time, and I believe that could happen with either a man or a woman as long as I felt strongly about them.



OldSchoolSkater said:


> BUT if you are trying to tell me that you don't care if who you date is a male or female, I tend to think that they are either seeking attention, moreso just doing it for sexual pleasure, or are just desperate.


I would date either, yet people I would date are very rare. I care very much about who the person is and not so much about their sex.


----------



## RyanJ (Mar 31, 2009)

artandis said:


> Just wanted to mention in reply then- 3 might sometimes be the case, but the opposite is also true- I purposely didn't reveal myself as bi on dating sites as at first I got way too many creepy/ sexual messages because of it.


That's understandable. I think I read somewhere that some sites have the ability to block "straight" people if you list your orientation as not straight. Not sure if that would necessarily help, but it sounds like it might. It other words, it would allow a 'bi dating scene' so hiding what you are would not be an issue.


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

.


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

OldSchoolSkater said:


> Procreation is part of marriage. And marriage, to me and most catholics, is what a relationship leads to eventually.
> 
> Look at your personal parts. Do 2 men's parts fit together? Do 2 women's? Are 2 men alone or 2 women alone able to procreate? No. So how can you say that this is not the natural way that it is meant to be.
> 
> Also, has anyone ever seen homosexual animals (Aside from establishing the alpha-male thing)? Like, actually seen 2 male animals have sex? I can't say that I have.


YOU my friend need to watch more discovery channel!!! Bonobo chimps love the gay sex, as do dolphins.

In fact, for your entertainment, here is an entire Wikipedia page about homosexuality in mammals! http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_mammals_displaying_homosexual_behavior

Enjoy


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm straight but I think the internet attracts alot of people who have different sexual orientation. It's easier to get help and find other people like you while staying anonymous. Especially if family and friends have a problem with it or the person is too afraid of how they will react to tell them. There are lots of complaints by guys on the dating sites because of on top of the other difficulties finding someone a good portion of the women are not straight.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

OldSchoolSkater said:


> Procreation is part of marriage. And marriage, to me and most catholics, is what a relationship leads to eventually.
> 
> Look at your personal parts. Do 2 men's parts fit together? Do 2 women's? Are 2 men alone or 2 women alone able to procreate? No. So how can you say that this is not the natural way that it is meant to be.
> 
> Also, has anyone ever seen homosexual animals (Aside from establishing the alpha-male thing)? Like, actually seen 2 male animals have sex? I can't say that I have.


Even though you're straight, as am I. We cannot say whats right for other people to feel, its just how they feel. I wasn't that sure about bisexuality either until artandis and these girls explained to me how they feel.

and they are obviously not doing it for attention, its a social anxiety website haha


----------



## rednet (Apr 14, 2011)

Bisexuality strikes me as a more evolved form of love - unlike heterosexuality/homosexuality, it doesn't discriminate on gender.

I'm not so sure I'd want to date a bi girl though - in the back of my mind there'd always be the worry that she might decide she likes girls better...


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

I was chatting with a girl the other day and she told me she used to be lesbian only when it used to be cool. lol


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

OldSchoolSkater said:


> Procreation is part of marriage.


No, not always.



OldSchoolSkater said:


> Look at your personal parts. Do 2 men's parts fit together? Do 2 women's? Are 2 men alone or 2 women alone able to procreate? No. So how can you say that this is not the natural way that it is meant to be.
> 
> Also, has anyone ever seen homosexual animals (Aside from establishing the alpha-male thing)? Like, actually seen 2 male animals have sex? I can't say that I have.


Bison, sheep, mallards, bonobos, lions, hyenas, giraffes, and elephants - some, even demonstrating a life-long pattern of enduring, exclusive homosexuality. Yep. And, unlike humans, they don't have the ability to consider the morality -- the "rightness" or "wrongness" -- of their actions; they do what is natural and instinctive.

Nature is really a poor moral authority to appeal to; it has no consciousness, no intention, and no reasoning faculty. That our "parts fit together" is necessary to re-populate, yes, (okay, well technically not anymore, but, moving on...) but that in no way precludes or disproves the natural existence of homosexuality in a portion of the population. Ain't diversity a wondrous thing! :yes

Why is it that procreation becomes an issue of morality_ only _when in the context of a homosexual relationship? Is infertility and sterility, or even deciding against having children within a heterosexual relationship or marriage a moral issue, too? Why or why not?


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

OldSchoolSkater said:


> ^ I have nothing against your choice of lifestyle - and let me take this chance to apologize for attacking people if it seem that I was - but to me it just doesn't make sense how someone can honestly say they could see themselves marrying both a man and a woman. Because that's the criteria I think of when I think of dating - if you are with them but can't see yourself marrying them, then why are you dating them at all?? Do you sort of see my point here? I think a lot of people get sexual pleasure from both genders - that doesn't mean that they would marry both. And if you are only hoping to get with people in order to have sex - then I find that sad as well.
> 
> Is there no one else out there that would agree with me on any of this? It seems that I shouldn't have said anything at all. I do, however, think that some people need to think about why they are bisexual rather than just being bisexual.
> 
> And no offense to you Watashi, but there has been no proof that being homosexual is genetic - if it were genetic, than perhaps you could explain the large amount of catholic priests who tend to like young boys? Would you say that is genetic and we should gather all of them together and find out what gene is the "gay" gene? Come on. I believe that it is a learned condition - not genetic.


You're making out that bisexuality and homosexuality is only explained if it's all sexual. But really you're the one who's making it sexual, by what I highlighted. If someone was straight and got sexual pleasure from the same sex, technically they're not straight. But on the other side of that coin how many straight people would get with people in order to have sex? Erm, a lot. So how is it different depending on gender?

There may not be proof that it's genetic but homosexuality has been seen in Greek mythology so it's not exactly a new development and same sex relations have been seen in other animals than humans also. I heard some research into the fact that as the human race is over populated and if there's an increase in homosexuality and bisexuality it could be a natural adjustment.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

> Also, has anyone ever seen homosexual animals (Aside from establishing the alpha-male thing)? Like, actually seen 2 male animals have sex? I can't say that I have.


Actually there are a few species who will have sex with the same gender for social purposes beyond dominance. A few species of ape will. One species solves all disagreements, boredom, etc... with sex irregardless of gender. Sex generally isn't done as a pleasurable act between individuals in most animal species even if it's between opposite genders though so I actually would not use it as a measure of interaction with animals. I think other activities like 2 male birds that will preen, feed each other, and yell if they were separated as they would to a female mate is a closer example to the feelings and relationships humans of the same gender can have. I've seen male animals or female animals make just as close of bonds with the same unique behaviors as a male/female mating pair.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm straight but I find women very attractive, so maybe I'm bi-curious, god knows...it's hard to label things these days...



Akane said:


> Actually there are a few species who will have sex with the same gender for social purposes beyond dominance. A few species of ape will. One species solves all disagreements, boredom, etc... with sex irregardless of gender. Sex generally isn't done as a pleasurable act between individuals in most animal species even if it's between opposite genders though so I actually would not use it as a measure of interaction with animals. I think other activities like 2 male birds that will preen, feed each other, and yell if they were separated as they would to a female mate is a closer example to the feelings and relationships humans of the same gender can have. I've seen male animals or female animals make just as close of bonds with the same unique behaviors as a male/female mating pair.


Female cows like to hump other female cows when they're 'in heat'
I used to have a male dog that every so often would try to mate with next door's male dog..disturbingly funny.
& speaking of animal mating, I once saw two mongooses at it, freaking hilarious.


----------



## DreamyDove (Dec 8, 2009)

I like-a da women ... ^,^


----------



## Zen Mechanics (Aug 3, 2007)

i'm not that attracted to bi people either OP..



Nameless Someone said:


> Personally I'm mostly attracted to girls sexually but feel more emotionally attracted to guys.
> 
> I'm also not interested in threesomes at all, at least not if it involves a guy.


for eg like this situation^. I always worry that i would be in a relationship with a bi girl and she might be emotionally invested, but sexually unsatisfied and is always fantasizing about being with a girl and basically wanting something you can't provide. how would you ever be happy in a relationship like that if you are not 'perfect' for each other so to speak?


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

.


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

.


----------



## Poisoned (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm bi curious I suppose. I know for a fact that I can connect to a girl emotionally and physically, however I have yet to find a guy that I can connect to emotionally.


----------



## tropic (May 28, 2011)

rednet said:


> *Bisexuality strikes me as a more evolved form of love - unlike heterosexuality/homosexuality, it doesn't discriminate on gender.*
> 
> I'm not so sure I'd want to date a bi girl though - in the back of my mind there'd always be the worry that she might decide she likes girls better...


I think the same way. :yes

And yeah, being a straight girl, I'm not sure I'd want to date a bi guy either. For the same reason you mentioned.


----------



## Lose your self (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm not bi

I'm not a tomboy nor a girly girl but I prefer male company than female, I don't know why maybe because I like football and playing the xbox. I just don't understand why woman want to talk about makeup


----------

